# WTB s4 in northeast



## drewski4k (Jan 23, 2006)

anyone anyone?


----------



## N'CTRL (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: WTB s4 in northeast (drewski4k)*

I have one for sale, details here;
http://forums.nasioc.com/forum...54916


----------



## drewski4k (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: WTB s4 in northeast (N'CTRL)*

never mind, found beauitful S6- thanks for your help though


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: WTB s4 in northeast (drewski4k)*

Jeez, now you HAVE to give us details about the car you found.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: WTB s4 in northeast (Harold)*

Specs, and pics please.


----------

